# Amazing Psychedelic Screen Door Filter



## otherprof (Jul 1, 2019)

Looking out toward my garage, yesterday. Taken with iPhone, upon awaking from a nap at a time of beautiful light - 7pm on Long Island, NY.  When I looked at the shots on the computer, I said "Groovy!"


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 1, 2019)

Far out, man!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2019)

Put it on a T shirt!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2019)

Moire,   For the win.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, man.  It's just like the 60's!


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 1, 2019)

Break on through to the other side!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 1, 2019)

I will have some of what you are one................


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2019)

"Bob's not here,man!"


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2019)

Window screen makes a beautiful diffusion filter, and if it's really dark black it can work as a cross-star filter
On points of light.

 Back in the 1980s I used to shoot a lot of photos through black fiberglass screen windows. If there is a lot of sun on the subject, the effect is often a very beautiful diffusion effect, similar to what is seen here on the cactus.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 3, 2019)

I can dig it, man!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 3, 2019)

Even the thread title sounds like a band name from '69

"Live at the Filmore..."
"The act you've all been waiting for..."
Amazing Psychedelic Screen Door Filter!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 3, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Even the thread title sounds like a band name from '69
> 
> "Live at the Filmore..."
> "The act you've all been waiting for..."
> Amazing Psychedelic Screen Door Filter!!





 

H.R. Puff N Stuff agrees!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 3, 2019)

I think the thread title would look good printed above the photo on the T-shirt!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2019)




----------

